# Free Proxy



## MW (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anyone know of a free proxy which will allow one to download more than 25MB files?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 7, 2008)

Matthew - not sure what you are asking? Internet proxy software? Can you not download more than 25Mb today?


----------



## MW (Aug 7, 2008)

JD, I meant a facility like Turbohide, where it looks like I'm surfing in the US. Turbo only allows 25MB file download.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Aug 7, 2008)

I read somewhere recently that the limit for Hotspot Shield - is 2 GB a month.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 7, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> JD, I meant a facility like Turbohide, where it looks like I'm surfing in the US. Turbo only allows 25MB file download.



hm! Hadn't thought about that - take a look at these results and see if they help.

I can't, because I blocked myself from these sites through OpenDNS! 

Gonna go unblock 'em now, so I can research.


----------



## MW (Aug 8, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> hm! Hadn't thought about that - take a look at these results and see if they help.



Thanks for those. I've looked at the first page and they all limit the download. Turbo's 25MB seems to give the biggest allowance, only it's not big enough for some googlebooks that aren't available here.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 8, 2008)

Take a look at this one - looked in their FAQ:




> Q: Are there any restrictions on the number of webpages that can be accessed by a single user?
> A: Proxify does not offer "unlimited" access because we do not have unlimited resources at our disposal. While we do not restrict the number of webpages that a user can access, we will restrict the rate at which those webpages can be accessed. You are unlikely to ever reach this limit as it is intended to keep robots and site downloaders out of Proxify, not humans.



And I was able to get a more refined search.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Aug 8, 2008)

Matthew, try this one MySpace Proxy Server. I've downloaded "A Supplement to Allibone's Critical Dictionary of English Literature" that has 78MB.


----------

